# Hawker Hurricane Night Intruder



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It occurred to me I hadn't built a model of something that actually existed in a while! So...

Hasegawa's 1/48 Hawker Hurricane IIc, with Eagle Strike Decals and Eduard seat belts. This is a night intruder active in Sept 1942. But the decals don't identify the unit.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks fantastic John. Very nice detailing and weathering!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Really nice work (as always)


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Looking good! Great weathering, not too much not too little, making it right at home in an English field or airstrip.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I gave it just a thin wash of black watercolor over the whole thing before I Future-coated it. Seems to have done the trick!

First thing I did when it was done was break off the retractable pilot step and lose it.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice job


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, and - "weighted" resin tires too. Probably True Details, but I'd taken them out of their packaging a while ago.


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Nicely done, looks very real! Just like Nemorosus says, ready for the airstrip.


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

So according to Wikipedia, those are cannons mounted in the wings and the "Intruders" were designed to raid and strafe Luftwaffe airfields at night. What caliber are the cannons?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

20mm Oerlikons.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

That looks fantastic John!


Agentsmith


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You abilities have not slipped John. You have nailed it. Most impressive.....Cheers mark


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks, kids!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great work John - well done!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Very nice, and good weathering.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

....


----------

